# which firewall should i get



## breadloon (Dec 24, 2004)

im thinking of buying mcafee which can block pop ups and stuffs..but is there other firewall that can block pop ups,banners and other stuffs and does not need much resource on your PC..


----------



## past tense (Apr 25, 2004)

yes there are many,mcafee might actually be a resource hog.
i don't think any of the free firewalls block pop ups.here is a link to bunches of firewalls for you to look at https://netfiles.uiuc.edu/ehowes/www/soft7.htm


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2005)

The most mainstream firewalls are Norton and Zonealarm. I use Kerio when i'm gaming as it's the only firewall that doesn't lag me or give me petty alerts for the most lowest of incoming traffic threats.

For windows Norton, Zonealarm, Kerio or Outpost would be a good choice.


----------



## breadloon (Dec 24, 2004)

thanx..i don't mind buying firewalls softwares tho,i need sth that is not resourceful and good


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

HI breadloon.
Have been using Sygate Personal firewall,it warns you of all pop ups,and then blocks them.It is used by many who use this site..


----------



## breadloon (Dec 24, 2004)

yeah i know, too bad it didnt sell in my country..i found out that here does mostly only sells mcafee ,norton,F-serve


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

My family owns a copy of both Norton Personal Firewall and Norton Antivirus(I forget what year). When my subscription on this computer ran out, I uninstalled both and installed AVG Antivirus and Zonealarm firewall. Its the only freeware firewall I've tried, but it works damn well.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I love Zone Alarm Pro.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2005)

If you have an army of script kiddies or l33t hax0rs (whatever lol)after you don't choose zonealarm


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I'm sure none of us have an army of script kiddies and 1337 [email protected] after us.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Sygate Personal Firewall works fine for me. Zone Alarm Freeware also works fine but it uses more resources on my system than Sygate does.


----------



## breadloon (Dec 24, 2004)

thanks, now im stuck of using zone alarm or sygate lol..

i need a pop up blocker,i find that google,yahoo,msn toolbar does not really block well..i also need to blocks some banners and cookies..


----------



## Stephen47 (Oct 4, 2002)

Firefox browser does a good job of blocking popups


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

I use this Freeware Popup Blocker called CleanMyPC on my IE 6.0 Browser and it works fine. 
http://www.registry-cleaner.net/pop-up-blocker.htm

Mozilla Firefox comes with a Popup Blocker already installed and is my default Browser. I only use IE 6.0 for Windows Update or for some websites that don't support Firefox.


----------



## breadloon (Dec 24, 2004)

thanks ..now i need a poll on zone alarm or sygate..hehe


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

I vote for Sygate Personal Firewall ...


----------



## breadloon (Dec 24, 2004)

why not zone alarm


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Zone Alarm

Personal Firewall Scoreboard
http://www.grc.com/lt/scoreboard.htm


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2005)

Kerio (aka Tiny) all the way


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

I guess the old Kerio 2.1.5 works for me.


----------



## gamma ramp (Feb 27, 2005)

I have been useing zonealarm pro for several years. It's probably the best but it is a resource hog. I have found that most good security software is. 

I recently bought a hardware firewall from Best Buy. It's called Alpha Shield and it works with ethernet connections only. ( no dial up ) It is just a small plastic box that sits on the desk. It requires no updates and no involvement by me. Instead of the ethernet cable going directly from the cable modem into your pc, it makes a detour through this gadget which filters bad things coming into your pc and going out. 

Since I have started useing the Alpha Shield, I have not had any more alerts from the zonealarm pro software program. The Zonealarm log shows that it has not detected or blocked anything since I installed the alpha shield. 

I like to visit the shields up website once a week to check my security. I can turn off zonealarm now that I have the alpha shield and still pass the security tests.

At 100 bucks, alpha shield may seem too pricey for some but internet security is nothing to be taken lightly anymore. You wanna play, you gotta pay....


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Someone was asking about that some time back and was thinking about getting it.

http://www.alphashield.com/


----------

